# :: ECS Tuning :: Pipercross Filters - Like No Other Filters Available For Your Q7!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

All engine performance starts with air. Gobs of air, filtered to protect internal engine surfaces from abrasion. That's why European motorsport racing teams have relied on Pipercross Performance Air Filters for a quarter century. 

Their unique filter media reduces the pressure drop at the filter while maintaining high filtration efficiency--the ultimate goal of any filter design. Now you can add the benefits of this premium filter to your car with our new and growing line of Pipercross filters. 

Washable and reusable, a Pipercross may be the last filter you buy for your car. 

Air You Go! 

Fits Audi: 
Q7 (2007+) 

*Click HERE to order or for more information * 
 

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Plenty in stock!! 

Jason


----------

